# Denby Pottery for Newbie



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

We are completely new to motorhoming and have stayed overnight just once so far, at Vanbitz's lovely site in Taunton.

Our next adventure is to Denby Pottery area next week for an overnight and I was wondering if anyone could suggest a place to stay. We do like the concept of CLs as we used them nearly 30 years ago when we had a caravan and we are now fully self sufficient with the gas, shower and loo. However, we haven't yet joined a club or anything so don't know if this would be possible.

So any kind of site or stopover up to a fully equipped site could be appropriate.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

Don


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

This one is close to it:

http://websites.thedms.co.uk/ds-av/thedms.asp?dms=2&pid=6014404&at=CP#Availability

The Amber Valley is the name of the region, apparently.

Colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

I really like Broadholme Lane Caravan Park at Belper, telephone 01773 823517

Lovely views as the site is elevated, but the pitches are level. SLIGHT noise from trains, but nothing to worry about. Some nice walking in the area too.

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

When we bought our van from Geoff Cox who is just down the road from Denby pottery they booked us into a site not far from them. 

I am sure if you ring them they would be happy to give you the name, we had a lovely night and views were great, but then we were on a bit of a high spending our first night in our new home. :lol: :lol: 

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Broadholme*

Mandy

I think the site you are referring to is.....wait for it....the same as me - that's how I found out about it! It's a lovely spot.

Russell


----------



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for these suggestions. The Belper one sounds nice and would be handy as we want to try and do Denby Potteries one day and the Tissington trail another.

Will now make some enquiries to see if they can fit us in mid week!

(Update:- we're all booked in....... thanks again!)


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know if you are Satnav user or from which direction you will be coming (south I expect from your location), but be aware that the A6 at Duffield (between Derby & Belper) is "closed" for a few weeks. (There is a way through but a bit too complicated to explain)

If you are coming up the A38, the easiest (but slightly longer ) way is to stay on until the turning for Ripley/Ambergate /Matlock, then go L onto the A610 to Ambergate, then L to join the A6 from the north. Broadholme site is a couple of miles 
It's a v tight left turn off the A6 - OK for M/h but not for caravans!!

High Peak Trail (Middletion Top) is not far (8miles) and usually room to park m/h - or Friden (likewise) which is further but a bit nearer to the junction with the Tissington Trail.

Views from the HPT probably a bit better - you can see Kenilworth on a clear day from the top of the Hopton incline !!??

Enjoy


----------



## donnee (Oct 16, 2009)

Bobfiggis - that's extremely thoughtful of you to let me know about that as yes I do rely on Satnav and (potentially) would go right into that mess.

Interestingly, the new MH has a Smartnav Trafficmaster based system and in theory they are supposed to guide you round traffic problems.....it could be an interesting test if I felt like risking it.

Thanks for the tips on the Trail stops too!


----------

